# New canine training system



## Timothy Stacy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4heCyBwrRqM

THE PANTS DO NOT COME WITH THE NEW SYSTEM


----------



## maggie fraser

Timothy Stacy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4heCyBwrRqM
> 
> THE PANTS DO NOT COME WITH THE NEW SYSTEM


No Pants...No come !  n sorry


----------



## tony mason

Cant see it catching on,,,sure to go down the toilet!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

tony mason said:


> Cant see it catching on,,,sure to go down the toilet!!!


Damn economy!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Digs or no digs (I mean that in at least two ways ), your vids are always great.

The ME backlash bores me, but your training and dogs do not.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Timaaaay now if you can communicate like your buddy we can get DVD's produced! :grin:


----------



## maggie fraser

Doug Zaga said:


> Timaaaay now if you can communicate like your buddy we can get DVD's produced! :grin:


 
Hey, no need to go gettin all serious on a thread like this !!! :grin:


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Doug Zaga said:


> Timaaaay now if you can communicate like your buddy we can get DVD's produced! :grin:


LOL, I'm on my meds and everything is feeling good :grin: .......


----------



## Doug Zaga

Timothy Stacy said:


> LOL, I'm on my meds and everything is feeling good :grin: .......



Same here brother...just sitting outside smoking a LaFlor L600 Maduro...8)


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Digs or no digs (I mean that in at least two ways ), your vids are always great.
> 
> The ME backlash bores me, but your training and dogs do not.



I got some video of Cerb and he's on the suit now!
Got some of Vitor too, nut we can't get barking out of him!
Fact is, the Neerburg was all in good fun


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Doug Zaga said:


> Timaaaay* now if you can communicate* like your buddy we can get DVD's produced! :grin:


 
i think everyone understands perfectly what Tim is trying to communicate???

whetehr you agree or not is individual opinion - which i think is his message


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Digs or no digs (I mean that in at least two ways ), your vids are always great.
> 
> The ME backlash bores me, but your training and dogs do not.


Vitor Searching for you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VONWqa_Mjt4&feature=related


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Timothy Stacy said:


> I got some video of Cerb and he's on the suit now!
> Got some of Vitor too, nut we can't get barking out of him!
> Fact is, the Neerburg was all in good fun


I bet Cerb looks good.

I just watched the Vitor searching vid yesterday too. It think he is ready for more of a challenge.

Trying to get some barking out of Vitor is interesting. What does Blank recommend? How about his breeders? I would like to hear what works in the end.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I bet Cerb looks good.
> 
> I just watched the Vitor searching vid yesterday too. It think he is ready for more of a challenge.
> 
> Trying to get some barking out of Vitor is interesting. What does Blank recommend? How about his breeders? I would like to hear what works in the end.


I don't do much searching, what next?
I've been busy and have changed shifts at work so I rarely see Dave! He hates Dave so it might be my only option! He does not take many helpers as a threat!
Be interesting to hear from Dick!
Cerb is a bad mother ****er


----------



## Timothy Stacy

I'm surprised nobody noticed the accurate depiction with misspelled words!
Somebody on here noticed cause I just got a text!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Tim is this a hidden socio-political agenda commenting on the state of the US economy;

freakin facist pigs setting the dawgs on the people for exceeding their allocated number of toilet squares.

watching you pal.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Tim is this a hidden socio-political agenda commenting on the state of the US economy;
> 
> freakin facist pigs setting the dawgs on the people for exceeding their allocated number of toilet squares.
> 
> watching you pal.


Too funny Pete! I'm too unoriginal to have an agenda!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

actually didn't even know what i was talking about - just remebered some big words i heard at a recent protest.

protester chix were hot. not sure what it was all about though - didn't matter


----------



## Thomas Barriano

I"m not impressed. I've taught my dogs the exact same scenarios
using marker training AND I know how to spell


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Thomas Barriano said:


> I"m not impressed. I've taught my dogs the exact same scenarios
> using marker training AND I know how to spell


Just caught the big fish 
No way, these scenarios and techniques are new! I'm working with ME and ME alone!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Thomas Barriano said:


> AND I know how to spell


My production team ](*,)](*,)](*,) Who would make a video with spelling errors :-k


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Tim

Does the porta poppy double as your office and is it tax deductible?


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tim
> 
> Does the porta poppy double as your office and is it tax deductible?


Yes and yes! You can get one from ME


----------



## Megan Bays

Off topic, kinda, but I like Blaze!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Megan Bays said:


> Off topic, kinda, but I like Blaze!


He might just be the meanest and sweetest dog at the same time. He is a big Malinois, Vitor's size!
Maybe mix him with some Dutchies?
I put some video of him up yesterday on youtube cause someone wanted to see him biting.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Timothy Stacy said:


> I don't do much searching, what next?


Guess that would depend on your searching goals for him, or who you might want to impress with the searching in the future? 

I may or may not be the right person to ask...depending on those goals, and wouldn't want to send you down some errant path.


----------



## Megan Bays

I just watched it before I posted. 

I think mixing Blaze with some Dutchies would be cool, I might know of some... I think Carna with some Dutchies or Adzo would be pretty cool as well........   



Timothy Stacy said:


> He might just be the meanest and sweetest dog at the same time. He is a big Malinois, Vitor's size!
> Maybe mix him with some Dutchies?
> I put some video of him up yesterday on youtube cause someone wanted to see him biting.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Megan Bays said:


> I just watched it before I posted.
> 
> I think mixing Blaze with some Dutchies would be cool, I might know of some... I think Carna with some Dutchies or Adzo would be pretty cool as well........


I know someone else who thinks Carna x Adzo is a good idea :-D


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Guess that would depend on your searching goals for him, or who you might want to impress with the searching in the future?
> 
> I may or may not be the right person to ask...depending on those goals, and wouldn't want to send you down some errant path.


I'm hoping Barry C. will take me up on a offer of narcotics! 
I like throwing the ball in the brush, it's easy on me!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Megan Bays said:


> I just watched it before I posted.
> 
> I think mixing Blaze with some Dutchies would be cool, I might know of some... I think Carna with some Dutchies or Adzo would be pretty cool as well........


 
what breed would the pups be??? or would they be mutts??


----------



## Megan Bays

Peter Cavallaro said:


> what breed would the pups be??? or would they be mutts??


Mutts :lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Megan Bays said:


> Mutts :lol:


 Working Mutts


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Timothy Stacy said:


> Working Mutts


 
awsome, the best kind.


but isn't anything that is not a wolf a mutt?


i'm still getting my head around the fact a dogs's breed gets specified after it's born and depends on its coat colour, but not always eh.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Peter Cavallaro said:


> awsome, the best kind.
> 
> 
> but isn't anything that is not a wolf a mutt?
> 
> 
> i'm still getting my head around the fact a dogs's breed gets specified after it's born and depends on its coat colour, but not always eh.


I'm still getting my head around a"pug" being considered a dog


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

ROFLMAO

you know how much money they can get for those things


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Timothy Stacy said:


> I'm still getting my head around a"pug" being considered a dog



Well, more like "doglike animals." And that's pushing it. :lol:


----------



## Matthew Grubb

A true honor to meet the man who invented and patented for industry...the whistle recall. BRAVO!! =D>


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Matthew Grubb said:


> A true honor to meet the man who invented and patented for industry...the whistle recall. BRAVO!! =D>


Matt, it came to me in a dream in my darkest hours!


----------



## Barry Connell

Timothy Stacy said:


> I know someone else who thinks Carna x Adzo is a good idea :-D


Adzo just said tell Carna "How you doin?":wink:

Seriously considering doing some narc training with Vitor....who else here thinks he needs to be a cop dog?!?!?!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Barry Connell said:


> Seriously considering doing some narc training with Vitor....who else here thinks he needs to be a cop dog?!?!?!


Me.


----------



## Christopher Jones

I thought at 1.49 you were also going to take him from the rear for a minute, I mean it looked cold and all.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Doug Zaga said:


> Same here brother...just sitting outside smoking a LaFlor L600 Maduro...8)





Barry Connell said:


> Adzo just said tell Carna "How you doin?":wink:
> 
> Seriously considering doing some narc training with Vitor....who else here thinks he needs to be a cop dog?!?!?!


Only with breeding rights ;-)


Oh Tim, about not barking: he is probably to exited and want to bite instead of bark. Take it away from te field and learn it at home, or... Do a building like search: decoy behind a closed door ( or in the porta potty) let vitor know that he is in there, he will scratch the door, try to bite through it etc and will bark from frustation when he can't reach the decoy. Can take a session or 2/3, reward with a bite at smallest bark at first.


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Only with breeding rights ;-)
> 
> 
> Oh Tim, about not barking: he is probably to exited and want to bite instead of bark. Take it away from te field and learn it at home, or... Do a building like search: decoy behind a closed door ( or in the porta potty) let vitor know that he is in there, he will scratch the door, try to bite through it etc and will bark from frustation when he can't reach the decoy. Can take a session or 2/3, reward with a bite at smallest bark at first.


Agree 100% with this, Tim just needs to come out here and I will show him a couple dutch tricks to make the dog bark (vw revieren)


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Only with breeding rights ;-)
> 
> 
> Oh Tim, about not barking: he is probably to exited and want to bite instead of bark. Take it away from te field and learn it at home, or... Do a building like search: decoy behind a closed door ( or in the porta potty) let vitor know that he is in there, he will scratch the door, try to bite through it etc and will bark from frustation when he can't reach the decoy. Can take a session or 2/3, reward with a bite at smallest bark at first.


That's a great idea! Me try


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Christopher Jones said:


> I thought at 1.49 you were also going to take him from the rear for a minute, I mean it looked cold and all.


I was gonna but I came too! I'm really in the moment when acting :-&


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Rik Wolterbeek said:


> Agree 100% with this, Tim just needs to come out here and I will show him a couple dutch tricks to make the dog bark (vw revieren)


Rik, I'll try and make it out soon! At least before the weather turns to shit. Will Al be there as well?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Timothy Stacy said:


> That's a great idea! Me try


Worked with his uncle ;-)


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek

Timothy Stacy said:


> Rik, I'll try and make it out soon! At least before the weather turns to shit. Will Al be there as well?


Looking forward to that, only people who are invited come here......................


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Is this You Tim?*

Tim,

The latest Leerburg newsletter of the week is ME answering an email from "Tim with a 14 month old malinois" about how to avoid getting bitten while playing tug. Is this you Tim? 
I thought you said you've seen the Tug DVD? Why are you still getting bit?


----------



## Timothy Stacy

*Re: Is this You Tim?*



Thomas Barriano said:


> Tim,
> 
> The latest Leerburg newsletter of the week is ME answering an email from "Tim with a 14 month old malinois" about how to avoid getting bitten while playing tug. Is this you Tim?
> I thought you said you've seen the Tug DVD? Why are you still getting bit?


You got me


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Re: Is this You Tim?*



Timothy Stacy said:


> You got me


Just follow the advise that Michael and Ed gave you in the newsletter video and the instructions on the "How to Play Tug with your Dog" DVD and I'm sure the inadvertent bites will be a thing of the past ;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy

LMAO, you read the newsletter? You're his number 1 fan! Talk about "stranger danger"
I think ME will need this advise on how to take care of you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRrkUy9KJ48&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Timothy Stacy said:


> LMAO, you read the newsletter? You're his number 1 fan! Talk about "stranger danger"
> I think ME will need this advise on how to take care of you
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRrkUy9KJ48&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Tim

It's a VIDEO newsletter. You don't have to know how to read.
That's why I assumed you'd be able to follow the suggestions? 
I"m not even in the top twenty of ME fans. I know a couple of people that go out for private training sessions every month
and have 2-3 LDS dogs/puppies. I just like his DVD's


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tim
> 
> It's a VIDEO newsletter. You don't have to know how to read.
> That's why I assumed you'd be able to follow the suggestions?
> I"m not even in the top twenty of ME fans. I know a couple of people that go out for private training sessions every month
> and have 2-3 LDS dogs/puppies. I just like his DVD's


Tell the truth! You were banned from seminars HAhahahahahaha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5mKeEvJ41w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Timothy Stacy said:


> Tell the truth! You were banned from seminars HAhahahahahaha
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5mKeEvJ41w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Nope, just can't afford to go to seminars anymore. Plus with DVD's
I can watch them over and over. The last seminar I attended was
about a two years ago which happened to have been an ME seminar. There is talk about two clubs getting together to have him back next year. I'll likely attend at least as a spectator.
I'll tell him you said hello LMAO


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Thomas Barriano said:


> I'll tell him you said hello LMAO


Fact is, I like Michael and I do think he is a nice guy!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Thomas Barriano said:


> Nope, just can't afford to go to seminars anymore. Plus with DVD's
> I can watch them over and over. The last seminar I attended was
> about a two years ago which happened to have been an ME seminar. There is talk about two clubs getting together to have him back next year. I'll likely attend at least as a spectator.
> I'll tell him you said hello LMAO


Are there always so many people at his seminars ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZtY5...e_gdata_player


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Timothy Stacy said:


> Are there always so many people at his seminars ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZtY5...e_gdata_player



The link didn't work


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Thomas Barriano said:


> The link didn't work


Let's try again! Are his seminars always this crowded?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZtY5whRpT4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Timothy Stacy said:


> Let's try again! Are his seminars always this crowded?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZtY5whRpT4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


The video was uploaded two years ago but it was filmed in ?
ME looks young 
Bart Bellons seminars usually are pretty full. I had a video of an E-collar seminar he did in Mexico and there had to be 100 people. ME's seminars now are probably very similar to the attendance numbers of the one in the video.
So Tim, did ME learn everything he is teaching in his DVD's from Bart or Ivan? ;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Thomas Barriano said:


> So Tim, did ME learn everything he is teaching in his DVD's from Bart or Ivan? ;-)


I thought I made it clear he took from both.!
Seems like they might be good teachers,


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Timothy Stacy said:


> I thought I made it clear he took from both.!
> Seems like they might be good teachers,


No doubt both are good teachers, as were the people that Bart and Ivan learned and learn from?
ME is an excellent teacher and never claimed he invented marker training or "find the leg". All you need to do is compare Ivans DVD's to Michaels for various exercises (jumps, retrieves send outs etc) there are some similarities but there are enough differences to make ME's training unique. IMO ME's ability to 
explain to the average trainer is what makes his DVD's
so popular


----------



## Doug Zaga

Thomas Barriano said:


> No doubt both are good teachers, as were the people that Bart and Ivan learned and learn from?r


Timaaaay...I would really like to know who Ivan learned from... and no I have never seen his DVD's or attened a seminar.

I remember reading your buddy Jeff O saying it was BF (yep back to our conversation a few nights ago)

Back to your new system...did you get him barking?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Doug Zaga said:


> *I would really like to know who Ivan learned from...*


OK guys enuff, i confess it was me, taught him everything he knows same Bart.


----------



## maggie fraser

Peter Cavallaro said:


> OK guys enuff, i confess it was me, taught him everything he knows same Bart.


Bart Simpson ?


----------



## Lisa Brazeau

YES! You see, "COWABUNGA DUDE!" means put the dog on a bungee.....


----------



## Doug Zaga

Peter Cavallaro said:


> OK guys enuff, i confess it was me, taught him everything he knows same Bart.


Hey Pete.... need to have a tuck :razz:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElJJvU74KYA


----------



## Joby Becker

Doug Zaga said:


> Hey Pete.... need to have a tuck :razz:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElJJvU74KYA


a susan tuck?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

i don't get the tuck????


come on guys don't be haters


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Doug Zaga said:


> I would really like to know who Ivan learned from... and no I have never seen his DVD's or attened a seminar. /QUOTE]
> 
> I seem to recall supposedly Ivan borrowed a lot from Andres ????


----------



## Doug Zaga

Joby Becker said:


> a susan tuck?


Chunky you should know it was in reference to Pete asking if his dog was a fatty.


----------



## Joby Becker

so ME learned vicariously through Ivan from Andres?Andres who...share please..


----------



## Doug Zaga

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i don't get F'ed????
> 
> 
> come on guys don't be haters


Pete you Aussies have it hard out in the bush


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

hard edit is for the truly gay


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Doug Zaga said:


> Chunky you should know it was in reference to Pete asking if his dog was a fatty.


 
Doug you commenting on female members body types - wooow brave man, don't think you will be a man for much longer though lol


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Joby Becker said:


> so ME learned vicariously through Ivan from Andres?Andres who...share please..


i am the alpha and the omega - recognise and bow


----------



## Doug Zaga

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Doug you commenting on female members body types - wooow brave man, don't think you will be a man for much longer though lol


HUH? You off the wagon again Pete?


----------



## Joby Becker

Doug Zaga said:


> Chunky you should know it was in reference to Pete asking if his dog was a fatty.


I was in line for a happy meal, but they told me the last two (GIRLS) were given out to you and your Rottie. toys and all.... I said it was fine..I'd take the nuggets without the toy, but to comp me with a large Coke...


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Joby Becker said:


> so ME learned vicariously through Ivan from Andres?Andres who...share please..


Joby,

If I could have remembered the name I would have posted it.
ME didn't learn vicariously (do you know what vicarious means?)
from anyone. The point is, every trainer learns from people that
came before. The claim that ME stole (borrowed) from Ivan and or Bart is nonsense.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

you immature idiots are wrecking a really good thread


----------



## Doug Zaga

Doug Zaga said:


> Chunky you should know it was in reference to Pete asking if his dog was a fatty.





Joby Becker said:


> I was in line for a happy meal, but they told me the last two (GIRLS) were given out to you and your Rottie. toys and all.... I said it was fine..I'd take the nuggets without the toy, but to comp me with a large Coke...


 
LMAO!.... Was that a DIET coke?


----------



## Doug Zaga

Peter Cavallaro said:


> you immature idiots are wrecking a really good thread


I was going to edit this one Pete but Bob would ban me LOL!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

gutless - PM it to me i need a laugh


----------



## Joby Becker

Doug Zaga said:


> LMAO!.... Was that a DIET coke?


what are you nukkin futs?


----------



## Doug Zaga

Joby Becker said:


> what are you nukkin futs?


No... FB stalker!!! lol Go give Maggie a hard time!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

how did this thread get off topic??


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Dr. Andre Vandergeten! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOmpaEvhvUw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Ivan.'s style is his own! Ivan is extremely inventive. Fact is (chuckle chuckle) Andre had nothing to do with "the game"! Did Ivan learn from people, of coarse!
There is not one new technique I've seen deployed by ME!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Timothy Stacy said:


> Dr. Andre Vandergeten! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOmpaEvhvUw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Ivan.'s style is his own! Ivan is extremely inventive. Fact is (chuckle chuckle) Andre had nothing to do with "the game"! Did Ivan learn from people, of coarse!
> There is not one new technique I've seen deployed by ME!


Tim

Your agenda is showing. Would you have a different opinion if ME had of sold your buddy an LDS puppy?


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tim
> 
> Your agenda is showing. Would you have a different opinion if ME had of sold your buddy an LDS puppy?


????????


----------



## Joby Becker

Tim...you need a dew rag, and you must grow your hair longer...


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Joby Becker said:


> Tim...you need a dew rag, and you must grow your hair longer...


ME got that from Ivan as well \\/


----------

